# Add "Start Virtual Camera" to taskbar icon on Right-Click



## Ryzen_Inu (Feb 18, 2021)

It would be cool to quickly enable/disable the Virtual Camera like we can Stream/Record on this taskbar right-click menu.


----------



## qhobbes (Feb 19, 2021)

Great idea. In the meantime you can use a Hotkey such as Ctrl+5 to start/stop the virtual camera.


----------



## Jonathanl (Mar 31, 2021)

Ctrl 5 does not seem to work as a hotkey shortcut on my stream deck to start the OBS Virtual camera. Kindly advise on the best short key/hotkey code, in clear simply terms for non-tech-savvy member. Thanks so much.


----------



## qhobbes (Mar 31, 2021)

Settings, Hotkeys, click in the "Start Virtual Camera *" box, press the desired hotkey (ex. Ctrl+5), do the same thing for "Stop Virtual Camera *", apply, ok


----------



## qhobbes (Apr 9, 2021)

OBS 27 Improvements/Tweaks
Added a virtual camera toggle to the system tray menu [cg2121]








						Release OBS Studio 27.0 Release Candidate 1 · obsproject/obs-studio
					

New Features and Additions  Added Undo/Redo [Programatic] Added a new capture method for Display Capture, allowing the ability to capture displays cross-GPU. This fixes the black scene issues on la...




					github.com


----------



## cmichaelis1990 (Jul 4, 2021)

Thanks for this, can we also get this added to the OBS Studio plugin for Stream Deck?


----------



## DutchiePlays (Oct 21, 2022)

qhobbes said:


> Settings, Hotkeys, click in the "Start Virtual Camera *" box, press the desired hotkey (ex. Ctrl+5), do the same thing for "Stop Virtual Camera *", apply, ok


I followed these instructions but OBS doesn't respond to the hotkey. How can I fix this. I use OBS 28.0.3 64-bit on a Windows 11 laptop.


----------



## DutchiePlays (Oct 21, 2022)

DutchiePlays said:


> I followed these instructions but OBS doesn't respond to the hotkey. How can I fix this. I use OBS 28.0.3 64-bit on a Windows 11 laptop.


@qhobbes I apparently had hotkeys turned off oops. Howev I still can't connect the hotkey I set in OBS to the hotkey on my Stream Deck. It doesn't respond when using Stream Deck, but it does respond when I press ctrl+5 in OBS manually. I use OBS 28.0.3 64-bit on a Windows 11 laptop. Is this possible and how do I fix it if possible?

edit: never mind, all of a sudden its working again. I don't know why or how.


----------

